# 2018 Cherokee County



## GAbuckhunter88 (Aug 7, 2018)

Whose hunting Cherokee county this year? We’ve been working hard on developing our property this summer, lots of clearing and lime application.


----------



## RutRanger (Aug 20, 2018)

We’ll be in Cherokee up in the northeast corner. Got some good deer on camera already, shaping up to be a good year. Not seeing the acorns like most people are saying that they are seeing. No acorns but a bunch of persimmons.


----------



## Rodonne1 (Aug 31, 2018)

I saw about a half dozen trees loaded down with persimmons last weekend, some good muscadines too!


----------



## Rodonne1 (Aug 31, 2018)

I’m in Cherokee/Pickens.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Sep 29, 2018)

What’s everyone seeing? Our farm on the west side of canton has had pretty good activity so far, no bucks yet though. Got all of our plots planted Sunday before all this rain and they are growing good so far.


----------



## stubrew (Oct 11, 2018)

Northeast of Canton, the deer are feeding on an abundance of small white oak acorns, and I found three new scrapes on our land last Saturday.


----------



## RutRanger (Oct 17, 2018)

I’ve only had the chance to get in the woods a couple of times so far. I can’t wait to get the rifle out as I’ve seen some really good deer the few times I’ve been out. Of course not within bow range but having encounters never the less. Food plots are up and with little to no acorns around the deer are showing up daily on trail cams. Lots of daytime movement for now so I’m hoping next week to put one on the ground. Good luck guys!


----------



## muzzystrut (Nov 1, 2018)

Hope none of y'all were hunting a decent 8 point over near N.Arnold Mill and Turner Rd...that hoss got smoked by a Prius...well actually he tore up that Prius I should say

But he was good looking buck, shame he went out that way...


----------



## LonePine (Nov 2, 2018)

Any sign of the rut starting to get fired up?  Hoping to put in some stand time in Ballground this weekend.


----------



## NickNock24 (Nov 4, 2018)

Had a decent 8 chasing a doe today. I have seen many does and bucks with darkened tarsal in the canton/Woodstock area. I think the rut will be a little earlier than normal this year.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Nov 5, 2018)

Seen a few small bucks pushing does around but nothing big yet, hopefully it heats up soon.


----------



## Raylander (Nov 6, 2018)

I'm on Fulton/Cherokee Line HWY 140 area. Bucks are on there feet. Next 2-3 weeks should be good. Get in the woods! Can't kill em from the couch!


----------



## NickNock24 (Nov 9, 2018)

It is definitely heating up now.


----------



## RutRanger (Nov 11, 2018)

Small bucks are harassing the ladies. Bigger bucks starting to check scrapes and wander around a little bit. I’m on the north end of the county, still looking like we’re a week or two away. If the temps stay cool like they are saying, get ready... it’s about to get interesting!


----------



## RutRanger (Nov 26, 2018)

The bucks are on their feet, better get in the woods when you can. It’s happening now!


----------



## RutRanger (Nov 26, 2018)

Trying to post pic but saying it’s too large to upload, any suggestions?


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Dec 2, 2018)

RutRanger said:


> Trying to post pic but saying it’s too large to upload, any suggestions?


You can download an app called PhotoShrinker that will allow you to decrease the size of the file, its very simple.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Dec 2, 2018)

RutRanger said:


> The bucks are on their feet, better get in the woods when you can. It’s happening now!


Still not seeing much in the way of rut action at all this season, been in the woods on a regular basis all season and only seen a few small bucks harrasing does. None of our big bucks have shown themselves.


----------

